# [Sujet unique] Bootcamp et hal.dll



## b-ko (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
je voudrais installer win xp pro sp2 sur mon Imac.
Après l'installation de windows (barre jaune sur fond bleu) l'ordinateur reboote et me marque un message d'erreur dû au fichier hal.dll. 
Savez-vous comment puis-je faire ? Merci

PS: J'ai cherché toute la journée sur google et sur macG mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution concrète; les discutions partent toujours dans tous les sens 
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz 1 Go de mémoire Disque dur de 500Go SuperDrive double couche 8x ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO avec 256 Mo, acheté en janvier 2008
Bienvenue sur Mac G. Les discussions partent dans tous les sens parce qu'il n'y a pas de réponse unique même les utilisateurs de PC sont parfois confrontés à ce problème... Ce sujet étant abordé assez souvent ici on va épingler cette discussion et la transformer en sujet unique histoire au moins de concentrer les témoignages.


----------



## b-ko (15 Janvier 2008)

Un début de réponse :
Le problème de hal.dll vient du fait que windows ne boute pas sur la bonne partition. Il faut donc pouvoir éditer le fichier boot.ini afin de changer le numéro de partition. Dans mon cas, j'ai remplacé partition(3) par partition (2).
Le fichier boot.ini est éditable avec Ultimate Boot CD ou Hiren's Boot...

A la suite de ça, j'ai un nouveau problème. Ecran bleu : error UNMOUNTABLE BOOT VOLUME.


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

la reponse est sur l'autre forum sur bootcamp


----------



## b-ko (15 Janvier 2008)

Si j'arrive à installer Windows je ferrais un méga tuto que je posterais ici avec toutes les erreurs possibles car je pense les avoir toutes eu !!!


----------



## lhk_2008 (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut

Faire ce qui suit et ça fonctionnera garanti.........car je viens de le faire sur un autre macbook et ça s'est tres bien deroulé

1.apres ton nouveau message d'erreur, redemarre Mac et restaure ton volume mac
2.relance bootcamp et cree une partition de 50go puis lances l'installation d'xp
3.vous serez ramené pendant l'instalation à choisir entre ces partitions:

-partition 200Mo
-partion Mac
-partition 123Mo
-partition 50Mo

4.n'efface rien du tout et choisis partition 50Mo
5.à ce moment il y a un autre choix à faire:

-ntfs rapide
-ntfs
-fat32 rapide
-fat32
-laisser la partition telle qu'elle est

moi g choisis ntfs rapide
il me damande d'appuiyer sur f pour formater. et ça part.......

au redemarrage il n'y a aucun message qui sort 

bonne chance b-ko

et penses apres à faire un clonage de ta partition, comme ça tu restaureras rapidement ton Pc, g indiqué la methode avant ce message​


----------



## Mr M (13 Février 2008)

salut à tous !

Bon, je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais j'ai pas vraiment tout compris à la technique de lhk_2008.

premieremene,t comment restaure-t-on un volume mac ? enfin ca veut dire quoi ?
apres c'est une partition de 50MO ou 50Go, j'imagine 50Go pour une instal d'xp, mais ca serait bien de corriger  

Bref, j'expose quand meme mon probleme ici

J'ai bien réusi à installer windows Xp sur mon mbp, il marche parfaitement avec parallels, mais c une fois que je veux mettre windows en natif, ca ne marche pas. Le hal.dll est endommagé ou manquant.
Je ne sais pas trop comment faire, existe-t-il une manip ou bien faut-il tout réinstaller windows ?

Suis un peu desespéré, jai vraiment besoin de mon windows en natif pour utiliser autocad et 3DS sumultanément.

Merci pour votre aide​


----------



## matrixfr (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous ...

Après 2 jours de test et m'être confronté aux mêmes problèmes que vous ... j'ai enfin trouvé une solution et surtout compris pourquoi cela ne fonctionnait pas !

Pour info je suis un nouveau sur MAC ... mais un vieux de la vieille sur PC 

Donc la procédure que j'ai suivi pour installer windows XP est la suivante, elle est un peu compliqué car mon CD d'installation est un CD Perso Nlité avec les MAJ etc ...

1 / Creation de la partition dans Bootcamp
2 / Lancement de l'installation
3 / Pendant l'installation de windows au moment du choix des disques ... en rien faire (regardez juste que vous avez une partition nommée BOOTCAMP en FAT32) et éteindre le mac, surtout ne pas supprimer la partition bootcamp et en recrée une sinon vous aurez des problème Hal.dl et ensuite UNMOUNTABLE...
4/ Relancer le mac avec un CD d'outils (UBCD et reformater la partition Bootcamp en NTFS) ou mieux avec la console de récupération windows (format c: /Q /FS:NTFS puis fixboot c
5/ Relancer le mac avec le cd d'installation de windows et choisissez la partition BOOTCAMP qui est mainteant en NTFS ... Le reste après c'est la configuration de Windows Standard ...


Voilà j'ai mainteant un vrai MAC/XP ... et c'est le pied ... j'adore cette petite machine ... je pense que je vais rapidement en prendre un autre en Fixe...

ps : N'oubliez pas d'utiliser la touche 'alt' pour controler les ejections de CD et les séquences de boot ...​


----------



## Arthemus (5 Mars 2008)

Bon dieu à vous lire je comprends encore mieux pourquoi j'aime tant mon mac  
C'est incompréhensible !

Pour ma part j'ai voulu aussi installer XP. Ce que j'ai fait avec succès pendant quelques semaines.
Puis un beau matin, sans prévenir, j'ai eu ce message à propos du hall.dll...

C'est pourquoi je n'aime pas trop vos solutions qui semblent consister à réinitialiser la partition XP alors que je e veux rien perdre de ce que j'ai dessus.

Avez vous une solution à mon problème ?

Merci.


----------



## Arthemus (6 Mars 2008)

Un élément de réponse peut être là :

http://www.labo-apple.org/spip.php?article627&artsuite=4


----------



## Arthemus (7 Mars 2008)

Bon, j'ai essayé ...

Ca commençait bien.
Je n'ai plus eu le méchant message et le "pc" a bien booté. Puis j'ai retrouvé mon bureau avec ses applications.

Sauf que ni le clavier ne la souris ne fonctionnent.
Plus rien n'est reconnu dans la mesure où la touche Maj du clavier ne s'allume plus et la souris non plus.
Donc je suis obligé de forcer à quitter avec le bouton d'alimentation...

Avez-vous une idée ?​


----------



## hyrsut (17 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,
pour ma part j'ai lu quelque part sur le net (me demandez pas le lien je ne me souvient même pas où c'était), que ça serait du à un problème de partitionnage, et qu'il faudrait partitionner le disque avec le cd d'install de mac os. Sauf que cela sous entend qu'il faut réinstaller mac os...

Pour ma part cela fais presque un an que j'ai mon imac, avec windows dessus, et je n'ai jamais eut le moindre problème. En même temps je suis encore sous tiger, peut être que c'est pour ça que ça marche mieux, je compte installer léopard, donc on verra bien.


----------



## ikoff (17 Mars 2008)

Aprés 9 versions de copains et qui étaient toutes OEM, j'ai craqué et j'en ai acheté une .micromou à 265 euros.....
Et ça a marché du premier coup.
donc aprés avoir perdu 1 mois pour l'install, si c'était à refaire je l'achèterai tt de suite...


----------



## BadCRC (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème aprés avoir efectué la manip Bootcfg /rebuild. Arrivé au logine de ma session Bootcamp : plus de clavier et plus de souris... Si j'avais su je n'aurais jamais utilisé parallel desktop de cette façon.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution??? d'avance merci.
​


----------



## mouche21 (25 Mars 2008)

bonsoir,

je m'excuse par avance si la réponse à ma question à été donnée, mais j'ai cherché sans trouver (j'ai sûrement mal cherché:rose: )

je viens de recevoir livraison (achat par ebay) d'une version OEM windows XP pro SP2 marqué Dell, ayant besoin (hélas) de windows pour faire tourner un logiciel de comptabilité sur mon bel imac alu

j'ai cru comprendre que la version OEM permettait quand même l'installation de boot camp

mais, le fait que cette version soit pour dell change t il quelque chose ?

je vous remercie, par avance, de vos réponses et avis car je suis complètement pommée et ai la désagréable impression d'avoir foutu en l'air près de 80 euros


----------



## Tarul (25 Mars 2008)

Utilisé une version oem acheté en même temps ou dans un magasin sur un mac, oui il n'y a pas de soucis.

Par contre, ton windows est déjà attaché à ton ordinateur Dell. Donc normalement, c'est non.

Il faut que tu regardes la licences windows oem+ le cluf(le cluf c'est un truc que rajoute les constructeurs comme Dell ou HP) qui accompagne ce CD, afin de savoir si tu peux ou non transférer définitivement cette licence sur une nouvelle machine..


----------



## Matt82 (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

1er message sur les forums... 
Il se trouve que j ai switché il y a 15 jours en m achetant un imac 20", Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz, 4 Go de Ram, ... decouverte de Leopard assez facile !

Je fais pas mal de montage vidéo mais je galère avec ma caméra JVC et les fichiers .mod à convertir sous Mac. Conneries de formats proprietaires de JVC... Bref !

Je souhaite donc installer XP en dual boot pour plus me prendre la tête avec toutes les conversions de fichiers et installer des logiciels n ayant pas l equivalent sur Mac (y en a  )

Donc j ai installé Boot Camp via le DVD de MAc OS X, j ai créée ma partition de 32 Go, puis j ai mis le cd de XP. 
Redémarrage. 
J ai formaté la partition BootCamp de 32Go en NTFS, puis l installation se déroule. 
A la fin j ai le probleme de *hal.dll* manquant
J ai d abord cru a un probleme de version de WIndows mais apres tests de 5 CD XP SP2 différents, je pense qu il y a un autre problème, et j ai beau parcourir les forums je n ai rien trouvé qui puisse m éclairer... Il y a même certains posts contradictoires au sujet de la partition de 200 Mo. 

De plus le CD de Windaube ne propose pas la console de réparation (touche R) donc là, je cale !

Si quelqu un trouve ma bouteille a la mer...​


----------



## Arthemus (14 Avril 2008)

Bienvenu au club ​


----------



## Matt82 (14 Avril 2008)

Je m en serai passé de cette adhesion moi


----------



## Matt82 (14 Avril 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330184/fr

Bon y a un truc aussi : tous ceux qui disent qu ils n ont pas la console de reparation ,faites F10 au moment ou ca parle de tapper sur F6 pour bidouiller un truc... et magie !

Je vais tester cette solution...


----------



## Matt82 (15 Avril 2008)

Trouvé sur un autre forum : 
[FONT=&quot]Après plusieurs tentatives infructueuses pour installer Windows XP Pro XP2 sur la partition de Bootcamp de Leopard, j'ai enfin réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comme beaucoup apparemment, mon problème venait du fait que l'installation de Windows ne me proposait pas de formater la partition bootcamp ce qui provoque le message « Err. Disque » au redémarrage.

L'erreur à ne pas faire, c'est de supprimer la partition pour la reformater derrière => conduit à l'erreur du « hal.dll »

Voilà ce que jai fait :

- Assitant bootcamp, définition de la taille de la partition, insertion du CD Windows puis lancement de linstallation.
form pas (dautres sont sans doute dans le même cas), jai appuyé sur la touche F10 dès quil demande dappuyer sur la touche F6 pour installer des cartes SCSI (merci *b-ko*).

- Une fois la console lancée jai formaté : format c : /FS:FAT32 (je nai pas essayé avec /Q ni en NTFS mais ça doit fonctionner aussi je pense).

- Jai relancé linstallation en sélectionnant la partition bootcamp.

Victoire, cette fois au redémarrage il boot enfin correctement et poursuit la phase dinstallation.


(http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=244120&st=60)
et (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191645&page=9&highlight=hall+F10)[/FONT]


----------



## Arthemus (15 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part après tellement galéré, j'au supprimé la partition bootcamp avec l'utilitaire disque mais j'ai voulu tout recommencer, donc avec l'assistant bootcamp.
Sauf que j'ai un message me disant qu'il faut réparer les autorisations.

J'ai ce message même après avoir réparer les autorisations encore et encore ... !​


----------



## coralande (17 Juin 2008)

j'ai essaye la technique des 50 go....ça ne marche pas,celle de la touchef10 idem rien du tout...en fait j'ai reuss une fois a installer windows ..pour me retrouver avec un dd en ms dos partionne en une partition ntfs et l'autre en hfs ..etrange? avec un systeme inoperent le jour ou j'ai efface la partition windows,..


----------



## le_grinsch (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu du nouveau ?
J'essaie d'installer win xp coccinelle depuis 6 heures de temps (!!! je pète les plombs !!!)

Je ne suis pas passé par bootcamp, j'ai partitionné (en 3...d'où, pas de bootcamp) au moment de l'installation de OSX 5 puis j'ai démarré depuis le cd install de win xp.

J'ai d'abord eu le dll manquant, j'ai pu modifier boot.ini grâce à un soft qui donne accès (lecture et écriture) à la partition NTFS depuis mac osX.

Et maintenant j'ai le unmountable boot volume...impossible d'accéder à la console de réparation.

Si qqn a avancé depuis Juin dernier, peut-il me filer un coup de main, je deviens dingue !

merci

grinsch


----------



## DeepDark (3 Octobre 2008)

le_grinsch a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il eu du nouveau ?
> J'essaie d'installer win xp coccinelle depuis 6 heures de temps (!!! je pète les plombs !!!)
> ...


Euh... Bonsoir 

Euh... C'est quoi un XP coccinelle?


----------



## le_grinsch (3 Octobre 2008)

Salut deepdark !

Coccinelle, tu ne connais pas ? C'est une version allégée de windows xp. Une version qui marche  paraît-il.
infos ici

PS: Je ne suis pas là pour débattre sur le sujet "la coccinelle est-elle légale" ! D'autant que je l'activerai (si j'atteins un jour la 2eme étape de l'installation) avec une clé dont je suis propriétaire.  (c'est le principe de coccinelle, sûrement ce qui lui vaut d'être tolérée par microsoft -qui n'a jamais fait en sorte qu'elle disparaisse de la toile- et qui fait que la v 4.0 à sortir bientôt sera 100% légale).

Toutefois je ne pense pas que l'installation soit différente d'une version "normale" d'xp..

bonsoir


----------



## le_grinsch (4 Octobre 2008)

Salut !
Bon, j'ai un peu avancé hier soir...
Je me suis aperçu d'un coup que l'utilitaire de disque de mac os me proposait de formater mon volume windows en NTFS, ce que j'ai fait. Puis j'ai relancé l'installation en demandant de ne pas re-formater la partition. La copie des fichiers a bien eu lieu et au moment de rebooter pour continuer l'insatall, à nouveau le hal.dll manquant, je ré-édite le boot.ini puis je redémarre sur le disque windows et là, pas de 'unmountable volume' mais écran noir avec un curseur "dos" en haut à gauche et...voilà je reste sur cet écran jusqu'à forcer la mise hors tension et rebooter sur mon cher mac os...

J'ai switché il y a 6 ans...si j'en avais oublié les raisons, voilà de quoi me les remémorer !

Si qqn a une idée, ou a déjà été confronté à cela, je suis à l'écoute. Merci !

grinsch


----------



## DeepDark (4 Octobre 2008)

le_grinsch a dit:


> PS: Je ne suis pas là pour débattre sur le sujet "la coccinelle est-elle légale" !



C'est inévitable...



le_grinsch a dit:


> Toutefois je ne pense pas que l'installation soit différente d'une version "normale" d'xp..



Qui sait? Pour moi, windows XP pas légal ça s'arrête là...


----------



## le_grinsch (5 Octobre 2008)

Salut deepdark,



> *Qui sait?* Pour moi, windows XP pas légal ça s'arrête là...



Pas toi apparemment...



> C'est inévitable...


Alors allons-y ! 
Je suis propriétaire de ma clé d'activation, pour moi, cela suffit ! tu me diras que c'est pas moi qui fait la loi et j'en ai rien à cirer, je vois juste que je ne vole personne. 
Je le répète, c'est peut-être parce que la version coccinelle est basée sur ce principe que le tout-puissant microsoft ne l'a pas écrasée comme l'insecte qu'elle est, et que la version 4 sera légale. 
Si d'ici là je peut tester un système réputé plus fiable, rapide et stable pour travailler, je vais pas m'en priver (j'ai pris cette mauvaise habitude à cause de mac os X)

J'ai payé pour windows ça m'a fait ch... j'aurai windows, mais crois-moi que si je pouvais me passer de l'installer, je m'en passerais.

Bonsoir, bon week-end
merci pour votre aide à venir, à n'en pas douter (mon vrai problème est exposé au post n°23) !


----------



## DeepDark (5 Octobre 2008)

le_grinsch a dit:


> et que la version 4 sera légale


Ben justement aucune nouvelle depuis le 23/07/08 > http://xpcoccinelle.fredisland.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=25801#25801...



le_grinsch a dit:


> J'ai payé pour windows ça m'a fait ch... j'aurai windows, mais crois-moi que si je pouvais me passer de l'installer, je m'en passerais





Et pour finir une petite précision : seuls windows XP SP2 et SP3 sont acceptés je ne sais pas si en bidouillant par dessus ça arrange les choses...


----------



## Tarul (6 Octobre 2008)

le_grinsch a dit:


> Salut deepdark,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





le_grinsch a dit:


> Salut deepdark !
> 
> Coccinelle, tu ne connais pas ? C'est une version allégée de windows xp. Une version qui marche  paraît-il.
> infos ici
> ...



Bonjour,
En vous inscrivant sur ce forum vous avez accepté de respecter la charte par laquelle il y ai fait mention du piratage. Dans le poste unique sur les licences, nous avons déclaré les versions coccinelles ne sont pas considérées comme légale sur ce forum(ainsi que tous les autres windows que l'on trouve sur le net).

Nous avons déjà eut suffisament de cas de personne ne pouvant pas installé windows car ils ne respectaient pas les minimums requis (XP SP2, version pirate,...).

Pour avoir moins de problèmes à installer windows sur votre mac, utilisez uniquement des windows originaux.

Maintenant, le débat est clos, on en revient aux problèmes techniques du poste.

Tout autre nouvelle mention de windows modifié sera supprimé.

Cordialement.


----------



## Benleroy (17 Octobre 2008)

Bon, j'ai été confronté au même probleme la semaine derniere sur le MBP d'une copine. En fait la solution est toute simple.

Le probleme HAL viens du fait que windows ne boot pas sur la bonne partition. J'ai essayé plusieurs version d'xp sur differente machines, voici ma conclusion;

1) Apres partitonnement et installation de Bootcamp, relancer la machine en bootant sur le CD
2) Selectionner la partition Bootcamp, et formater celle ci en FAT32. En ne la supprimant pas, c'est impératif. Il faut juste modifier le systeme de fichier de celle-ci.
3) Apres Formatage, installation des fichiers nécéssaire et reboot sans aucuns problemes.

J'ai testé ce procédé sur differentes machines et differentes version d'XP.

Le probleme est simplement lié a quelques petites erreurs.
- Soit on oublie de formater et on conserve le systeme de Fat32 réalisé ss mac et ca coince
- Soit on supprime la partition bootcamp créé sous mac et on pert donc la 1ere partition d'ou l'erreur Hall
- Soit on ne dispose pas d'une version SP2

Voila en gros


----------



## GouDZ (25 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Voilà ce que jai fait :[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]- Assitant bootcamp, définition de la taille de la partition, insertion du CD Windows puis lancement de linstallation.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]form pas (dautres sont sans doute dans le même cas), jai appuyé sur la touche F10 dès quil demande dappuyer sur la touche F6 pour installer des cartes SCSI (merci *b-ko*).[/FONT]
> ...


 
Je confirme!,
J'ai installé Win Xp SP3 avec cette méthode à l'exeption que j'ai utilisé NTFS
Donc la ligne de commande est: 
*format c: /FS:NTFS*

J'avais ce problème depuis un bout sur plusieurs MBP
Big Thanks à Matt82 et b-ko!


----------



## ttastet (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu quelque part qu'Apple ne permettait pas de mise à jour de Win XP sur Bootcamp.
Ex : j'ai tenté de passer de Win XP Home à Win XP Pro, mais au moment du reboot qui lance l'install, j'ai eu le fameux écran bleu et le message d'erreur UMOUNTABLE BOOT VOLUME.

Serait on obligé de tout refaire et repartir d'une partition bootcamp VIDE ?
Pourtant Apple décrit la mise à jour de XP à Vista.
Merci de vos lumières,
Thierry.


----------



## Matt82 (5 Décembre 2008)

GouDZ a dit:


> Je confirme!,
> J'ai installé Win Xp SP3 avec cette méthode à l'exeption que j'ai utilisé NTFS
> Donc la ligne de commande est:
> *format c: /FS:NTFS*
> ...



Y a pas de quoi  
Fat32 ou NTFS, c est à vous de choisir  
En tout cas depuis je n ai eu aucun pb avec mon install de XP, avec bootcamp ou VMWare Fusion.


----------



## Matt82 (5 Décembre 2008)

ttastet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu quelque part qu'Apple ne permettait pas de mise à jour de Win XP sur Bootcamp.
> Ex : j'ai tenté de passer de Win XP Home à Win XP Pro, mais au moment du reboot qui lance l'install, j'ai eu le fameux écran bleu et le message d'erreur UMOUNTABLE BOOT VOLUME.
> ...



Passer de XP Home à Pro, n est pas à proprement parler une MAJ de ton Windows. Je pense que pour le faire, tu dois tout réinstaller effectivement, mais je me trompe peut être


----------



## ecarat (5 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Passer de XP Home à Pro, n est pas à proprement parler une MAJ de ton Windows. Je pense que pour le faire, tu dois tout réinstaller effectivement, mais je me trompe peut être



Pour moi ça tient plus de la mise à niveau. Et c'est souvent bancal. Quitte à partir dans une installation autant avoir de bonnes bases, ça passe souvent par une installation complète.


----------



## irachnabulo (9 Décembre 2008)

la technique de matt82 ne fonctionne pas pour moi... peut-etre que je ne l'ai pas bien fait 
Voila se que j'ai fait:
1. partition en NTFS, mais ensuite il a tout de suite rebooter par lui-meme, fallait-t-il que je fasse quelque chose?? aidez moi!! et il a rebooter sur le mac, je ne sais pas si c'est normal...


----------



## Matt82 (10 Décembre 2008)

Ca marche très bien je l ai refaite plusieurs fois


----------



## zmf (15 Décembre 2008)

matrixfr MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI MERCI

J'ai seulement passé mon après midi à chercher comment installer mon acier xp pro que j'avais avec mon autre ordi.... j'ai galérer... et tu m'as sauvé.

La question : Comment as tu su qu'il fallait faire ça ???


----------



## jjgary (3 Février 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai installé Bootcamp il y a une semaine sur mon macbook alu et lors de l'installation j'ai eu ce fameux problème "UNMOUTABLE...". 
J'ai booté sur mac en appuyant sur alt et formaté la partition bootcamp.
Mais le problème est le suivant:
--> Quand je redémarre mon mac je suis quand même obligé d'appuyer sur alt et choisir mac sinon il y a l'écran qui s'affiche et "UNMOUTABLE". Le truc c'est que windows a été supprimé et que je n'ai qu'une seule partition: OS 10 ! (un mac normal quoi)

Que faire ? J'ai lu tous vos posts mais je suis dans l'incapacité de comprendre quoi que ce soit, le cas échéant concernant mon propre problème.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## sydney-andre (4 Février 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Trouvé sur un autre forum :
> [FONT=&quot]Après plusieurs tentatives infructueuses pour installer Windows XP Pro XP2 sur la partition de Bootcamp de Leopard, j'ai enfin réussi
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour,


Une fois votre install de XP SP2 ou de Vista terminée( je vous recommande même la version Beta de Windows Seven qui n'est qu'un Vista bien amélioré) n'oubliez surtout pas de remettre votre CD d'install d'OSX. Il n'y a pas de bios sur les MAC mais depuis OS 10.4, un EFI http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface

Donc sans rentrer dans les détails il faut emuler un bios à partir de l'EFI. Et les programmes (pilotes) nécéssaires sont sur votre CD OSX N°1.



Michel ANDRE


----------



## jjgary (4 Février 2009)

merci pour votre réponse!
J'ai suivis vos indications mais au démarrage de mon macbook je dois toujours appuyer sur alt pour sélectionner le seul choix qu'on me propose: macintosh HD sinon je tombe sur le message d'erreur.
Tant pis.

Merci,
Cordialement


----------



## Matt82 (5 Février 2009)

sydney-andre a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Une fois votre install de XP SP2 ou de Vista terminée( je vous recommande même la version Beta de Windows Seven qui n'est qu'un Vista bien amélioré) n'oubliez surtout pas de remettre votre CD d'install d'OSX. Il n'y a pas de bios sur les MAC mais depuis OS 10.4, un EFI http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
> ...



Ca depend ce qu on veut faire, une bêta reste une bêta et est limitée dans le temps ! 
Si tu as une licence XP, et que c est juste pour lancer qq programmes qui n ont pas d equivalence sur Mac de tps en tps, Xp suffira largement


----------



## sydney-andre (7 Février 2009)

C'est juste pour le fun


----------



## lfmac (9 Mars 2009)

J'avais les même problème citer ci dessus 

j'ai fait ce tuto la avec des systèmes différents 

mes installation ce son bien passer


----------



## reichou (9 Avril 2009)

Après 4 ou 5 essais réussi, voici une technique qui fonctionne : 

1) creer sa partition bootcamp sur mac et lancer l'install de windows
2) l'install d'xp démarre, appuyer sur F10 quand xp propose F6
3) au prompt DOS, formater la partition bootcamp : format c: /Q /FS:FAT32
4) Quitter le prompt DOS via exit
5) Rebooter sous mac, et relancer l'install via bootcamp
6) Choisir la partition bootcamp sans la reformater

Xp s'installe sans probleme 

Maintenant je suis sur une partition de 30Gb ou le FAT32 passe sans prob, je ne px confirmer que ça fonctionne en taille supérieure sur du NTFS 
mais l'avantage du fat32, c'est que la partition sera en R/W a partir d'OS X


----------



## ergatif (10 Juillet 2009)

reichou a dit:


> Après 4 ou 5 essais réussi, voici une technique qui fonctionne :
> 
> 1) creer sa partition bootcamp sur mac et lancer l'install de windows
> 2) l'install d'xp démarre, appuyer sur F10 quand xp propose F6
> ...



Je confirme que la procédure de Reichou fonctionne à merveille 
Windows XP SP3 installé sans problème...
Merci beaucoup


----------



## fennder1 (20 Août 2009)

Bonsoir a tous,
j'ai un probleme similaire mais je comprend pas tout!

contexte :

macbook pro 2.53Mhz alu
-OS X Léopard
-XP Pro
-Partition de partage

Dual boot avec rEFIT
drivers installés avec bootcamp

Apres un bon mois d'utilisation, j'ai le probleme Hal.dll manquant ou corrompu!
Es-ce possible de régler le probleme sans reformater ? A priori de ce que j'ai lu, il suffi de rétablir la bonne partition de windows dans le boot.ini, non ?
Sinon comment procéder ?

merci d'avance pour vos réponse
bonne soirée !


----------



## limbs (23 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'ai essayé la solution de Matt82 (qui semble la meilleure solution à vous lire ...)

Le problème de mon bord survient dans la console de réparation.
Premièrement, certaines touche de mon claviers sont pas à leur place (ex: le q est à la place du a et vice versa, etc. )
Deuxièmement, quand je finis pas rentré la ligne de code (  format c: /Q /FS:FAT32 ) 
je fais enter, et rien ne sa passe (on ne m'indique pas que la ligne de code est inconnu ou qqch, non rien)
Alors je me dit que ça fonctionner, mais élas non. Apres l'installation de XP, l'ordi reboot et m'indique l'erreur: Err. disque 


!!!


----------



## Matt82 (23 Septembre 2009)

C est étrange que ton clavier passe en QWERTY, je ne me souviens pas de ça !


----------



## limbs (24 Septembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> C est étrange que ton clavier passe en QWERTY, je ne me souviens pas de ça !



Mais bon, ce n'est pas plus grave que ça pour le clavier. Mais vous avez trouvé une solution à mon problème?


----------



## Matt82 (27 Septembre 2009)

Dans tous les cas, si la commande de formatage est correctement entrée, tu auras un écran de formatage... Tu as bien tappé la commande? parce qu avec le clavier QWERTY tu as peut etre fait une erreur ? sinon je vois pas.


----------



## die1884 (2 Décembre 2009)

reichou a dit:


> Après 4 ou 5 essais réussi, voici une technique qui fonctionne :
> 
> 1) creer sa partition bootcamp sur mac et lancer l'install de windows
> 2) l'install d'xp démarre, appuyer sur F10 quand xp propose F6
> ...




Moi j'ai le meme probleme que tous a savoir " racine windows system32 hal.dll manquant ou endommagé"

J'ai tenté de suivre la solution de reichou mais  lorsque j'appuie sur F10 au lieu de F6 rien ne se passe... C'est comme si ma touche ne fonctionnait pas..
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
J'ai Windows xp SP3 et un MBP dernière generation avec Mac os 10,5

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h31 ----------

Euh en fait  c'est bon , il suffisait juste d'attendre un long ... tres long moment  (jusque la fin de la copie des fichier avant que l'effet de  la touche F10 n'entre en action...
Et du coup MERCI mille fois car apres une grosse journée de galère, ca fonctionne!!!!!


----------



## inkspot (11 Décembre 2009)

J'ai moi aussi le meme problème de hal.dll, sauf que je n'ai pas utilisé bootcamp (mon dd étant déja partitionné)
J'ai donc créé une partition en NTFS sous Snow Leopard pour accueillir Windows et installé refit pour synchroniser le MBR. Je boot sur le cd de XP, quand il me dit de choisir une partition je choisis celle en NTFS, la je lui dit de la formater en NTFS, tout se passe comme il faut, il copie les fichiers et reboot. Avec refit je choisis de démarrer sur la nouvelle partition de windows, et la il me parle du hal.dll.
J'ai déja essayé de reformater en mode récupération avec "format c: /FS:NTFS" mais ca ne change rien. J'ai beaucoup cherché sur le net sans jamais trouver grand chose, et apparemment même votre solution miracle ne marche pas ici :s

Personne n'a d'autre piste pour m'aider?


----------



## oner (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut,
Un truc que je viens de voir, aprés avoir galérer des jours et des jours;
POUR OBTENIR LA CONSOLE WINDOWS:
c'est bien F10 quand il demande F6, pis aprés faut ATTENDRE la fin des chargements "quiveulentriendire" windoz, et aprés, magie, la console apparait (a la place de la liste des partitions)
Bonne galère à tous. chkreugneugneu.

>edit; OK, die1884 vient de le dire...désolé !


----------



## Matt82 (8 Janvier 2010)

oner a dit:


> Salut,
> Un truc que je viens de voir, aprés avoir galérer des jours et des jours;
> POUR OBTENIR LA CONSOLE WINDOWS:
> c'est bien F10 quand il demande F6, pis aprés faut ATTENDRE la fin des chargements "quiveulentriendire" windoz, et aprés, magie, la console apparait (a la place de la liste des partitions)
> ...



Le coup du F10 je l avais signalé y a plus d un an 
Suffisait de lire


----------



## droupi (10 Mars 2010)

inkspot a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi le meme problème de hal.dll, sauf que je n'ai pas utilisé bootcamp (mon dd étant déja partitionné)
> J'ai donc créé une partition en NTFS sous Snow Leopard pour accueillir Windows et installé refit pour synchroniser le MBR. Je boot sur le cd de XP, quand il me dit de choisir une partition je choisis celle en NTFS, la je lui dit de la formater en NTFS, tout se passe comme il faut, il copie les fichiers et reboot. Avec refit je choisis de démarrer sur la nouvelle partition de windows, et la il me parle du hal.dll.
> J'ai déja essayé de reformater en mode récupération avec "format c: /FS:NTFS" mais ca ne change rien. J'ai beaucoup cherché sur le net sans jamais trouver grand chose, et apparemment même votre solution miracle ne marche pas ici :s
> 
> Personne n'a d'autre piste pour m'aider?



inkspot, regarde mon point 7, ci-dessous (évidemment si c'est toujours d'actualité...)


J'avais eu l'occasion de voir en long et en large tous les problèmes posés et donc j'en profite un peu au hasard de ma lecture de ce fil pour résumer (mais de ma mémoire d'il y a 6 mois) :

Pour info donc, parce que nous avons tous rencontré quelques (gros) soucis en voulant installer Windows (je parle plus particulièrement de XP ici) sur un MacBook. 



1 / BootCamp or Not BootCamp ? Bootcamp est juste un utilitaire Mac OS X pour faciliter l'installation de Windows, mais assez limité : il partitionne le disque dur pour une nouvelle partition destinée à Windows et modifie l'EFI pour booter ensuite directement sur le CD d'installation de Windows. C'est tout !

Sur le partitionnement, Bootcamp ne permet pas de paramétrage fin et si vous avez un partitionnement un tant soit peu personnel (par exemple plus d'une partition, hors ESP), c'est la cata ! Donc à moins d'avoir une installation Mac OS X ultra standard et de ne pas trop être regardant sur le partitionnement, à éviter.



2 / Si la partition ESP (EFI System Partition) ne sert maintenant plus à grand chose avec les firmware EFI Apple actuels (sauf peut-être justement pour les mises à jour du firmware), ne la supprimez pas !!

Le firmware EFI et son émulateur BIOS ne semble pas capable de démarrer Windows sans ESP existant (plantage hal.dll garanti, alors que boot.ini semble correct).



3 / Libre à vous de partitionner comme bon vous semble avec votre outil préféré (par exemple Utilitaire de disque Mac Os X ou Gparted). Mais attention : l'utilitaire de disque Mac OS X s'attend à un certain formatage et prend des libertés pour repartitionner comme bon lui semble (sans conséquence sur les données dans les partitions).
Voir les détails Apple : http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/technotes/tn2006/tn2166.html

L'utilitaire de disque s'attend ainsi à :
- GPT standard de 128 partitions (donc la GPT occupe les secteurs 0, 1, et de 2 à 33).
- ESP d'une taille de 200 Mo (début secteur 40, 409600 secteurs)
- L'utilitaire de disque s'attend à des partitions calibrées sur des blocs de 4 Ko (8 secteurs), et d'après Apple, c'est indispensable pour les partitions HFS !! De plus, sans que cela soit utilisé, un espace de 128 Mo est réservé après les partitions HFS
- pour les parititions Windows FAT/NTFS, l'utilitaire de disque semble aussi s'attendre à certain calibrage (je n'ai plus les détails en tête). Perso j'utilisais des calibrages sur des blocs de 1 Mo.

Il vaut donc mieux respecter ces prérequis.



4 / De même, il est indispensable de choisir, pour le système Windows, la dernière partition primaire disponible, sinon plantage hal.dll garanti (j'ai eu aussi des blue screens, mais je ne me souviens plus des conditions précises) !!!

Sans doute toujours à cause de l'émulateur BIOS de l'EFI.
Il vaut donc mieux prévoir toutes les partitions primaires et installer Windows en partition primaire 4, plutôt que rajouter par la suite des partitions primaires (car il vous faudra changer le fichier boot.ini du système Windows et modifier la table de partitions sur le MBR pour mettre la partition système en primaire 3 ou 4, mais j'ai alors remarqué que Windows est plus lent au démarrage, donc le registre est sans doute à mettre à jour aussi, sans trop comprendre ce qui ne va pas dans le principe).

Vous pouvez ainsi partitionner avec 2 partitions primaires 2 et 3 bidons (pas besoin de les formatter), et partition primaire 4 pour le système Windows.



5 / Il faut bien sûr un MBR hybride MBR/GPT. A faire soit avec rEFIt, soit avec l'outil gptsync qui pourra être utiliser sous Mac OS X démarré et pour un disque externe.



6 / A priori, rEFIt ajoute aussi le code de boot dans le MBR. Je ne sais cependant plus s'il est indispensable ou si celui installé par Windows est suffisant.



7 / ATTENTION : comme à son habitude depuis longtemps, Windows fait tout et n'importe quoi lorsqu'une installation est faite sur un disque contenant déjà un partitionnement ou d'autres systèmes.

En l'occurrence, lors de l'installation, au 1er redémarrage machine, Windows avait modifié la table des partitions (Windows de primaire 4 à primaire 2) SANS modifier le fichier boot.ini. Et là évidemment plantage hal.dll.

inkspot, je pense que ton problème est là.
Cela étant, je n'ai jamais vu sur le web ce problème évoqué. Donc peut être que c'est dû une version particulière de Windows XP (j'installais Windows XP SP3 en OEM).

Il m'a fallu remodifier la table des partitions (en fait, j'avais fais une sauvegarde du MBR que j'ai alors restauré). Pour ceux qui connaissent (et qui font attention), quelques manipulations dd suffisent.

Bien sûr vous pouvez modifier le fichier boot.ini en conséquence, mais j'ai déjà indiqué qu'il valait mieux installer Windows XP en paritition primaire 4.


8 / Après l'installation, vous pouvez alors utiliser les partitions primaires 2 et 3 pour autres choses.

Par exemple l'une des partitions sera utilisée pour partager des données entre Mac OS X et Windows. Et de préférence en NTFS (pour une meilleure intégrité et sécurité des données sous Windows).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




> format c: /Q /FS:FAT32



C'est une abération absolue d'utiliser un système Windows XP en FAT ! Pas mieux pour obtenir un système compromis...


----------



## Keisar (6 Avril 2010)

Salut, 
J'ai un macbook pro qui sort de garantie, HDD neuf.
Donc j'hésite beaucoup à faire cohabiter 2 partitions NTFS ou FAT et HSF, est ce que l'une peu nuire à l'autre ? Dégradation matériel ? 

J'aimerais être un peu éclairer, merci d'avance.


----------



## papse (7 Avril 2010)

Grand Merci à matrixfr et matt82 vous me sauvez les mecs 

j'ai suivi vos posts à la lettre et ça a marché  parfaitement bien  

dans j'ai fait une partition de 40 Go et formater avec la console avec la commande 
format c: /Q /FS:NTFS

Et voila ça a marché


----------



## NosesInTheFinger (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici la solution qui a marché pour moi, trouvée sur un forum US.
Pour je ne sais trop quelle raison, BootCamp partitionne le disque en 3 (et non 2) : la partition Mac, la partition Windows, et une troisième partition d'entre 100 et 200 Mo. Il suffisait dans mon cas de supprimer la partition Windows et cette partition supplémentaire, via l'installateur de Windows, puis repartitionner l'espace restant, en FAT32 ou NTFS.

Marche à suivre qui a fonctionné chez moi :
- Démarrer la procédure normalement avec bootcamp
- Après boot sur le CD Windows, demander à supprimer les deux partitions non-Mac OS
- Puis créer et formater une nouvelle partition sur l'espace inoccupé, tout ça en restant dans l'installeur de Windows. 

Tout a marché tranquillement à partir de là (avec : Macbook Pro, Mac OS Snow Leopard, Win XP Home). J'ai lu également quelque-part qu'il fallait veiller à ce que la partition Windows s'intitule bien "bootcamp".

Source : http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=6046865


----------



## alain 06 (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour a tous 
Je galère aussi depuis deux jours pour installé XP SP2  original  sur le IMAC 
chez moi j'ai l'impression  que la touche F10 ne réagie pas , j'appui mais rien ne ce passe, comme si le clavier  n'etait pas actif, avez vous déja eu ce problème ?
Windows chez moi s'installe normalement  sauf aprés le redémarage  pour finalisé windows, et la : je me retrouve au début  meme si je tape sur F10 et tout recommence 
Pilotes,format etc etc ......

merci de vos renseignements, je débute,  je viens du pc, mais comme beaucoup 
j'ai besoin de windows pour deux prog qui ne sont pas sur Mac , Proshow et livestream,

a bientot  de lire toutes vos astuces    super 

Alain


----------



## Anysound (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Alain, j'ai actuellement de nombreux problèmes aussi pour installer un XP sur une machine récente. 

D'abord, quel est votre config Apple ? Portable, fixe, modèle, année, etc, 

Quel est la version de Bootcamp utilisée ?

Et quel Windows XP utilisé ?


----------



## FRANCKY07 (5 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous.
Après la création d'une nouvelle partition en étant sous XP SP2-BOOTCAMP avec MiniTool Partition Wizard et ce pour récupérer les 40 Go "perdus" ou non aloués, le message de hal.dll est hélas également apparu.
Si j'ai bien compris je n'aurai pas dû essayer d'ajouter une nouvelle et dernière partition.
La nouvelle partition s'est bien affichée sous windows XP dès lors que je l'ai créée une fois formatée en NTFS, et mes 37Go étaient enfin apparus, prêts! Chouette! De quoi le remplir de données, comme un nouveau terrain vierge à fouler. Je ne copie rien dessus, je décide naivement de redémarrer sous OSX (10.5).
Après un boot tout démarre normalement sous OSX, mais la partition supplémentaire n'apparaît pas. Étrange! Seuls s'affichent les deux disques: MAC et UNTITLED. Rien de plus. Bon, ok, tant pis.
Je décide de redémarrer sous XP pour continuer ma colonisation de bits...et là non! Cela ne boute plus. Hal.dll bla bla.
Je regarde sur le moteur de recherche et je tombe sur ce forum très fourni qui m'a donné le déclic (si je puis dire).
En lisant les réponses je comprends qu'il n'est pas bon de faire des partitions sous XP quand on a BOOTCAMP. Je comprends c'est assez extraordinaire que cela puisse fonctionner depuis 10 ans!
Je m'aperçois que c'est un problème d'affectation du boot de bootcamp à la dernière partition, et que changer le boot.ini ou remplacer hal.dll ne sert à rien. Dommage, aurevoir les 37 Go perdus.

Je redémarre sous OSX et là je m'aperçois que le "Windows" a disparu des disques de démarrage!
Panique à bord!
Je décide, après cinq minutes de supprimer la partition que j'ai créée, mais il me faudra démarrer sous Windows pour exécuter le même logiciel puisque la partition n'apparaît point sous OSX.
Pour précision mon ancien HD a été cloné vers un SSD, le tout a très bien fonctionné, sauf le trim peut-être (pas dispo pour XP 32?), et je me dis qu'il doit pouvoir booter. Et bah non! La proposition de booter sur le second Windows n'a tenue qu'une fois, ici l'option a été supprimée. Je ne peux que booter sur le deuxième MAC. Damned!
Seule solution: allumer le deuxième ordi et démarrer le MAC en mode cible pour effacer la partition maudite.

Je lance le minitool sur l'autre ordi, en ayant brancher le MAC en firewire. La partition est là, je l'efface. "Unlocated" m'assure que cette portion du disque est comme auparavant.
J'appuie sur démarrer du MAC. Et là le son désagréable est réapparu alors qu'il avait été muté dans une petite application, voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais entendu le "dooiing".Alt étant appuyé WINDOWS s'affiche à droite, je clique, et EUREKA Windows démarre!!!

Ouf!

Voilà. juste pour expérience.
Je n'ose même plus démarrer sous OSX vu les sales plans que j'ai eu! Je me dis que si le son du démarrage est réapparu il y a eu changement nouveau. Quels risques j'encoure selon votre expertise? OSX peut il encore me faire une mauvaise surprise, de me demander de réinstaller windows? Alors je crois que ce Macbook2.1 va finir ces jours à ne s'ouvrir que sous microsoft, avec le "dooiing" pour seul vestige du Léopard.


----------

